# sharptail grouse



## brn2hunt (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi just have a question about mounting a grouse. i will be getting the beginners kit from WASCO and i noticed that the mannikins I have found are without necks? how will i do the neck for the grouse? Or do they have a mannikin with a neck somewhere that you know of?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I would never use a kit in the future. Measure your carcus after you skin em' out and order a body that fits. Most catalogs have several sizes per species. 
As far as the neck goes...Just measure the length and save it for reference. Than use polyfill and wrap it with string around your neck wire. I wrap 95% of my necks. You can do WAY more things with a rapped neck, then with those pre-made necks, that usually don't fit anyway.
Good Luck


----------



## brn2hunt (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the response. The kit i got is just has the materials i need to preserve the skin and the tools i need. The mannikin is bought seperatley. Thank you again for your response and i will post pictures when i finish.


----------

